# Xenon/bi-xenon projector retrofit



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone tried to do a xenon or bi-xenon projector retrofit into an L31 altima's healight housing? I don't want to go the soon-to-be-illegal route of just using rebased xenon tubes in the existing reflector housing (produces nasty beam patterns anyway, I'm told) or the ricer blue halogen bulb route, so this is my only option for HID.

I've read up on the subject, and people have done this for all sorts of other cars with relative success (X-trail and maxima to name a few), however none specifically on an L31 altima that I know of.

Any advice would be appreciated... TIA!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry.. no one here has given this a shot that I know of. Did you find any info?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Sorry.. no one here has given this a shot that I know of. Did you find any info?


Well, I was reading an article at hidforum.com about retrofitting HID projectors into an E36 Bimmer. There's also a guy who sells HID projector retrofit parts on ebay who has a cardomain page with a bunch of examples of his work.

I've already ordered a pair of Hella bi-xenon projectors, as used on Bimmers and Audis, and Philips 4100K bulbs, which is the standard colour for most OEM xenons out there. Once they arrive I'm gonna see if I can figured out how to make them work in my car with the least modification possible.

I'll try to post as much info as I can about my little adventure....


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

***** UPDATE *****

Since my last post, I've successfully acquired a pair of used bi-xenon projector units from an Audi A6, and a pair of Philips 4300K bulbs (new).
























The next trick is going to be figuring out how to modify the headlight housing and reflector to fit the projector unit in properly. I'm probably going to end up buying a used headlight housing from an older L31 Altima (2002-2004) and attempting this on that first (don't wanna screw up my headlights). I realize this won't fit my car, but it's more sort of practise before I go and screw up my new car's headlights... lol


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

***** UPDATE *****

Since my last post I've purchased a set of OEM Hella D2S/D2R ballasts. I selected these over the OEM Philips and Nissan/Matsushita type simply because the igniter is integrated with the bulb socket assembly. This means that there is no need for the high-voltage wire that normally runs from the ignitor to the bulb socket. This should mean a simpler install, but we'll see. There is a minor downside to this design, which is that the total wire length from ballast to bulb socket is shorter, and thus the possible mounting locations of the ballast are reduced slightly.










I'll keep updating this thread as the project procedes...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So how close are you to bolting something together?


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

My good friend was the first one (well first one that I know of) to get this done at the begining of this year. The work was performed by HIDTech. They have ruined A LOT of other retros, but this one was clean. I saw the install and I've seen the lights in person and it looks absolutely amazing. Here are some pics:


























He posted his experience on HIDforum. Look him up, his name is Jaystarzz


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> So how close are you to bolting something together?


Well, I have to wait for some of the bit 'n pieces to arrive still. And then it's really a matter of planning everything out well for a good, clean, installation. I'd say another couple of weeks, assuming I can find the time to do it between now and then.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

UPDATE!

The Hella ballasts finally arrived this week, so I've basically got all the main components to do this install. The next trick is going to be in fabricating a wiring harness, as I don't want to cut into any existing wires or remove connectors, etc.


----------



## torontocustomlights (Nov 14, 2009)

*Projector Retrofit in Toronto*

you can check out my website for headlight mods


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Ruben said:


> Sorry.. no one here has given this a shot that I know of. Did you find any info?


Ummm, I have, this is my 3rd set with the 3rd gen Alty.......you should try to find better projectors thsn those Hellas, they're mediocre at best! There are much better projectors out there for the same cost and why are you going bixenon...just curious?


----------

